# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight >  منبع آموزش فارسی سیلورلایت؟

## hamidinejad

دوستان عزیز کسی منابع آموزشی فارسی از سیلورلایت داره معرفی کنه؟

----------


## UnnamE

انشاالله هر وقت نسخه ی 1000 ام سیلور رایت اومد
یکی از نویسنده ها یه کتاب می نویسه که ماله نسخه اولشه
ما ایرانیها اگه یکم انگلیسی بلد بودیم همین سایت برنامه نویس هم نمی اومیم مستقیم MSDN  ولی باز هم از مدیران و گرداننده های برنامه نویس مچکریم ......

----------


## mamizadeh

> انشاالله هر وقت نسخه ی 1000 ام سیلور رایت اومد
> یکی از نویسنده ها یه کتاب می نویسه که ماله نسخه اولشه
> ما ایرانیها اگه یکم انگلیسی بلد بودیم همین سایت برنامه نویس هم نمی اومیم مستقیم MSDN  ولی باز هم از مدیران و گرداننده های برنامه نویس مچکریم ......


دوست عزیز نا انصافی نکنید
کتاب فارسی در این زمینه هستش و خیلی هم خوب بیان کرده
اگر کسی خواست می تونه به من Email بزنه
به خاطر این نا انصافی نام کتاب رو عمومی بیان نمی کنم تا اونایی که این طور طرض تفکر دارن غافل بمونند
درسته MSDN خوبه ولی عزیز خیلی ها با کتاب راحت هستند، کتاب انگلیسی هم بازم هستش ولی کمی قیمتش بالاست.

----------


## misoft.ir

بابا این دیگه چه صیغه ای که داره تو سایت رسم میشه ، برا من بفرست برا من بفرست 
یا برای رضای خدا لینکش رو بذار یا پیام خصوصی بدید.

----------


## hjran abdpor

ممنونم از کاربر minsoft ....
واقعا برای برنامه نویسان زشته که دارن اینکار ار میکنن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟///

----------


## hezare

مگه کتاب فارسی هم منتشر شده ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!! بعید میدونم

----------


## 13601360

> بابا این دیگه چه صیغه ای که داره تو سایت رسم میشه ، برا من بفرست برا من بفرست 
> یا برای رضای خدا لینکش رو بذار یا پیام خصوصی بدید.





> ممنونم از کاربر minsoft ....
> واقعا برای برنامه نویسان زشته که دارن اینکار ار میکنن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟///


خدا خیرتون بده منم موندم  :متفکر:  اینجا چه خبره




> دوست عزیز نا انصافی نکنید
> کتاب فارسی در این زمینه هستش و خیلی هم خوب بیان کرده
> اگر کسی خواست می تونه به من Email بزنه
> به خاطر این نا انصافی نام کتاب رو عمومی بیان نمی کنم تا اونایی که این طور طرض تفکر دارن غافل بمونند
> درسته MSDN خوبه ولی عزیز خیلی ها با کتاب راحت هستند، کتاب انگلیسی هم بازم هستش ولی کمی قیمتش بالاست.


قابل توجه دوستان تنها یک کتاب فارسی در زمنیه سیلورلایت چاپ شده است:
*آموزش کاربردی Silverlight 2* 
                                                                     الهام ثاقب حسین پور (مترجم)،                                                 ستاره ثاقب حسین پور (مترجم)

 
 
*مشخصات کتاب*

*تعداد صفحه:* 184*نشر:* نما (11 آبان، 1387)*شابک:* 978-600-5068-16-0*قطع کتاب:* وزیری*وزن:* 550 گرم*قیمت:* 48000 ریال

----------

